# Who is excited for trout season?!



## manOfaith (Feb 29, 2008)

I have been thinking about chasing trout all winter. I don't get out to fish much if any through the winter unfortunately. Decided to finally do something with the footage I took last season. This was fun, helps chase the winter blues away and get excited about the upcoming season!

Hope you enjoy it. 
Wayne


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm excited for the weather to turn and everything to take off.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Trout season can't come soon enough. Hopefully the finesse spool for my Daiwa Fuego CT gets here before the season opener. Going to chase trout on light baitcasting gear this season.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I've been excited for it since October.


----------



## manOfaith (Feb 29, 2008)

Shupac said:


> I've been excited for it since October.


Pretty much. I want to fish more and try some new spots go exploring.

I really want to try and top the 20" mark this year on my local water


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

manOfaith said:


> I want to fish more and try some new spots go exploring.


That's why I love trout fishing, the exploration aspect. Nothing like a nice stroll through the woods on the way to your favorite or even a new hole.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

where are some good unmentionables for trout fishing in the area? Would love a PM or two to help me out.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I'm ready! Have been, trout fishing is the one outdoor activity where my enthusiasm has never been lost. I like to deer and steelhead fish too, but the drive and desire for those goes year by year. I don't think I will ever get sick of trout fishing.



TroutFishingBear said:


> where are some good unmentionables for trout fishing in the area? Would love a PM or two to help me out.


Check the DNR maps on the regs page of the website, also, there is a trout trail app that will point you in the right direction.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Trout King said:


> Check the DNR maps on the regs page of the website, also, there is a trout trail app that will point you in the right direction.


Half the fun of trout fishing is exploring and finding a good hole. The other half is catching fish.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

I definitely know about which rivers and streams have trout based on reading old posts here and from the DNR, I mean there aren't very many in this part of MI, however things like parking/public access are my big issue of concern, since it is nearly impossible to get accurate information on them and learning by trail and error isn't really an option for those things. If a recreational trespass charge wouldn't ruin my career via a misdemeanor charge, I would be more apt to freely explore without worry.

Guess I'm gonna have to crack the nut (and hope I don't catch charges or get my car impounded) and make sure to share explicit details with everyone on the open forum.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I'm with you Alex and have been watching the river every day all winter. Opening day I'll probably fish the Muskegon but soon after that I'll be spending lots of time on my favorite streams. You will have to join me a few times this year.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

TroutFishingBear said:


> I definitely know about which rivers and streams have trout based on reading old posts here and from the DNR, I mean there aren't very many in this part of MI, however things like parking/public access are my big issue of concern, since it is nearly impossible to get accurate information on them and learning by trail and error isn't really an option for those things. If a recreational trespass charge wouldn't ruin my career via a misdemeanor charge, I would be more apt to freely explore without worry.
> 
> Guess I'm gonna have to crack the nut (and hope I don't catch charges or get my car impounded) and make sure to share explicit details with everyone on the open forum.


I hear you loud and clear. I've looked at a lot of streams and creeks in the area that I'd like to fish, but they all run through private property.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

TroutFishingBear said:


> I definitely know about which rivers and streams have trout based on reading old posts here and from the DNR, I mean there aren't very many in this part of MI, however things like parking/public access are my big issue of concern, since it is nearly impossible to get accurate information on them and learning by trail and error isn't really an option for those things. If a recreational trespass charge wouldn't ruin my career via a misdemeanor charge, I would be more apt to freely explore without worry.
> 
> Guess I'm gonna have to crack the nut (and hope I don't catch charges or get my car impounded) and make sure to share explicit details with everyone on the open forum.


Head North Young Man!


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok...you guys are both very reasonable and supportive...apparently I have whiny ass cabin fever lol. We will all get some trout this spring and enjoy....looking forward for proud lakeput and take.


----------



## manOfaith (Feb 29, 2008)

tincanary said:


> That's why I love trout fishing, the exploration aspect. Nothing like a nice stroll through the woods on the way to your favorite or even a new hole.


Exactly I do some hunting and steelhead fishing but I always am consistent in trout fishing. 



TroutFishingBear said:


> Ok...you guys are both very reasonable and supportive...apparently I have whiny ass cabin fever lol. We will all get some trout this spring and enjoy....looking forward for proud lakeput and take.


With some exploration and studying of maps its not to tough to find some water. I always look at that aspect as part of the enjoyment of it all. And of course like TroutKing said....the further North you go the easier it is.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

..a good start today...


----------



## TreyDawg (Apr 14, 2020)

I am! Where can I find a simple explanation of rules and regulations? See my other post (in the wrong thread probably) about how I’m new to Michigan and fly fishing! Stoked to catch a rod bender this season prayerfully!


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

TreyDawg said:


> I am! Where can I find a simple explanation of rules and regulations? See my other post (in the wrong thread probably) about how I’m new to Michigan and fly fishing! Stoked to catch a rod bender this season prayerfully!


Michigan 2020 Fishing Guide. You can download the PDF.


----------



## DrSpeck (Nov 12, 2015)

I for one cannot WAIT for opening day. I’ve been fishing the same stream the last 5 years and it’s the only day I see anyone else on it. Which is fine, those 20 inch browns do better when it’s just me and them...


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

The only openers I've missed on "my" stream since 1976 were for being away at school. Its a tradition, this year I'm not sure its legal for me to go. If I do go, I'll be in a tent on state forest land , as usual. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

